# AGANDO fuego 2650i7 Gamers Ed



## nonikel (16. September 2011)

Hallo Forum

ich wollte mir bald diesen Pc http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p102376_AGANDO_fuego_2650i7_Gamers_Ed..html   kaufen.
Nun ist meine Frage was soll ich an diesem noch verändern oder ist dieser überhaupt zu empfehlen?
Ich würde den Pc vorallem zum zocken und ab und zu für 3d Programme/Bildbearbeitung (Hobbymäßig) benutzen.
Dazu kaufen würde ich für 150€ den Samsung LED Monitor und die Logitech k200 Tastatur!
Sowie Windows 7 64bit.
Zusammen sind dies ca 1040€ mehr würde eigentlich auch nicht ausgeben wollen. Sei denn es ist nur wenig ansonsten suche ich lieber nach einem anderen Pc!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## chbdiablo (16. September 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist der PC schon in Ordnung, du bekommst für gleiches Geld aber auch was besseres, der 750€ Pc von hier http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...ufberatung-pc-konfigurations-vorschlaege.html hat z.B. schon eine GTX 580 drin. Bei solchen Komplett-PCs ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis meist schlechter als den PC selbst zusammenzustellen. Shops wie Alternate oder auch hardwareversand bauen dir den PC auch aus den von dir ausgesuchten Einzelteilen zusammen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. September 2011)

Hi,

ich will mir auch einen Pc bei agando kaufen....
AN SICH ist der Pc schon okay aber kleine Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch die ca 100 euro mehr beanspruchen würden und fürs gaming ganz gut wären
Wenn du die keine menge mehr ausgeben willst melde dich nochmal hier
Außerdem würde ich den monitor und die tastatur, maus etc. nicht da kaufen bei amazon oder harwareversand oder so wärst du günstiger dran

Zocker14


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Rein von der Zusammenstellung ist der PC gut, obwohl ich da eher nur einen 2500k reintun würde, da der 2600 bzw der 2600k den Aufpreis zum 2500er nicht wert ist. Aber da der Shop 36 Monate Garantie beitet, geht auch der Preis völlig in Ordnung, sofern die das ebenfalls wichtig ist. Kleines Manko: Board und CPU sind nicht zum Übertakten gemacht/gedacht.Und der Aufpreis bei DEM PC für ein entsprechendes Board ist zu hoch, da kann man sich auch direkt selber so ein Board kaufen gehen und das "alte" verkaufen  

Eine GTX 580 fänd ich übertrieben, da würd ich - selbst wenn ich woanders einen PC für den gleichen Preis MIT ner 580 bekommen könnte - das Geld sparen, eine GTX 570 nehmen und etwas früher dann nachrüsten. Zumal man mit der GTX 580 auch deutlich mehr Strombedarf hat. Und viel besser ist die 580 eh nicht, die kostet mind 140€ mehr, also über 50% Aufpeis, leistet aber grad mal um die 15% mehr. 

Was ich aber auf jeden Fall machen würde: nimm den Katana 3 als CPÜ-Kühler dazu, der ist leiser als der Boxed-Lüfter.


----------



## nonikel (16. September 2011)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Anworten!

Ich würde bei der GTX 570 bleiben!
Ok den Monitor usw. kaufe ich dann wohl besser bei amazon 

Kann mir den jemand bei einem Shop einen Pc mit core i5 2500k und gtx 570 empfehlen?
Wenn ich dadurch dann auch deutlich günstiger fahre wäre das natürlich super. 
Dann würde ich aber gerne auch übertakten können. Müsste ja bei i5 2500k ja sowieso dann gehen wegen freiem Mulitplikator, wenn ich das richtig weiß.
Leise wäre auch super aber ich habe gehört das die gtx 570 sowieso so laut ist, dass der Kühler dann auch nicht wirklich mehr was bringt.

Möchte den Pc aber nicht selber zusammenbauen da ich mir das nicht wirklich zutraue!

Ich such dann mal nach nem Pc mit core i5 usw. wenn ich was frage ich nochmal! 

EDIT: Ok das mit dem suchen hatte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt ^^
Habe mal probiert auf hardwareversand was zusammenzustellen aber ich weiß halt nur was für eine CPU und was für eine GPU ich will sowie halt 8GB RAM und eine 1TB Festplatte. Und da ich bei dem Rest keine Ahnung bleib ich da immer stehen!

Vll. kann mir einer von euch  sagen was ich da so nehmen müsste?
Hier mal die Sachen die ich weiß:

CPU: Core i5 2500k
GPU: GTX 570
RAM: 8GB
Festplatte: so 1TB groß 
Ein DVD Brenner 

Preis: Sollte nicht mehr als der oben genannte also 769€ kosten!


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

"Die GTx 570" gibt es nicht - es gibt viele Hersteller, die die GTx 570 mit eigenen Kühlern rausbringen, und darunter auch einige Modelle, die recht leise sind 

Bei hardwareversand.de zB kann man mit dem "PC Konfigurator" nen PC zusammenstellen, 20€ kommen dann für den Zusammenbau dazu.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: wenn ich da jetzt ähnliche Teile nehme, beim Board halt ein zum übertakten geeignetes, komm ich auch auf 760€. Insfoern kannst Du den PC ruhig auch bei dem anderen Shop bestellen. Lediglich bei der GTX 570 könntest Du halt, wenn Du den PC bei hardwareversand.de selber aussuchst, eine leise Karte ausssuchen. Hab den PC bei Hardwareversand.de mal als Bild angehangen, der kostet dann auch 760€.

Der Beispiel-PC aus dem Sammelthread mit der GTx 580 hätte halt "nur" einen AMD X4 955 / 965. Damit spart man ca. 100-150€ bei CPU und Board, dafür ist der INtel 2500k halt stärker.


----------



## nonikel (16. September 2011)

Ok danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast,
wenn der einzige Unterschied übertakten ist lohnt sich das aus meiner Sicht nicht da ich mir die Option wenn offen behalten würde aber nicht wüsste ob ich das dann machen (hab sowas auch noch nicht gemacht) würde.
Hab jetzt den Pc den du auf dem Bild hast mal abgeändert, komme da ohne Windows auf 720€, was schon etwas billger ist außerdem hab ich den Kühler reingebaut.

Artikel-Nr. 	Artikel 	Verfügbarkeit 	Versandpreis
HV20I5K5DE  	Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	178,63 € 
HV1130RTDE  	ASRock H61M-VS (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	Lieferzeit über 7 Tage 	46,91 € 
HV30SC06DE  	Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	16,89 € 
HV20CO41DE  	4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,71 € 
HV20CO41DE  	4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,71 € 
HV203NZUDE  	Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	31,61 € 
HVR630TCDE  	Thermaltake Berlin 630W
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	60,50 € 
HV1022XZDE  	Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic, 1280MB, PCI-Express
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	274,69 € 
HV13105SDE  	Samsung EcoGreen F3 1TB,SATA II HD105SI
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	43,13 € 
HV207N05DE  	Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7260S, SATA, Schwarz, bulk
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,78 € 
HVSE7HH6DE  	OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	79,90 € 
HVZPCDE  	Rechner - Zusammenbau
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	20,00 € 
Summe: 	805,46 € 

Also wären jetzt die Unterschiede zwischen dem Agando System und deinem die CPU, Übertaktbar und das er leiser ist.
Ist das "leiser" den überhaupt hörbar und nur minimale Unterschiede, weil jetzt hab echt ein Entscheidungsproblem 

Edit:Was macht eigentlich den Unterschied bei den Mainboards aus, außer übertakten. Sind das nur die Schnittstellen???


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Die Eco-Green könnte langsamer sein, da die stromsparend ist. ich würde da lieber eine nromale F3 nehmen. Das Mainboard ist MicroATX, also sehr klein. Kann ein Problem werden, falls Du mal ne andere Kühlung oder Zusatzkarten reinmachen willst. UND es ist auch kein Übertakterboards - dafür muss das Board den Chipsatz P67 oder Z68 haben (meist steht im Namen dann irgendwo auch P67 oder Z68 mit drin)


----------



## nonikel (16. September 2011)

Dass das Übertakten bei dem Mainboard nicht geht wusste ich, war einfach das billgste (mal zum vergleich).
Danke für den Tipp mit der Festplatte stelle grade nochmal was zusammen werde des dann gleich reineditieren.
Muss ich beim Gehäuse irgendwas beachten außer, dass das Mainboard (ATX und mATX) reinpasst? Hab da mal gelesen das da sich je nach verbauten Teilen warme Luft stauen kann und dies eben nicht gut ist.
Muss man den beim Übertakten etwas beachten und wie geht dies eigentlich?

EDIT: So bin fertig sind jetzt 2-3 € mehr als der von Agando. Die Unterschiede wären jetzt das ich Übertakten kann, USB 3.0 habe und theoretisch noch mehr RAM reinstecken könnte und das er leiser ist.
Wäre der den mit dem Kühler und er Graka spürbar leiser als der von Agando oder nicht??? Das wäre nämlich schon ein Kaufgrund!

Artikel-Nr. 	Artikel 	Verfügbarkeit 	Versandpreis
HV20I5K5DE  	Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	178,63 € 
HV1130RGDE  	ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	85,67 € 
HV30SC06DE  	Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	16,89 € 
HV20CO41DE  	4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,71 € 
HV20CO41DE  	4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,71 € 
HV203NZUDE  	Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	31,61 € 
HVR630TCDE  	Thermaltake Berlin 630W
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	60,50 € 
HV1022XZDE  	Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic, 1280MB, PCI-Express
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	274,69 € 
HV1310HEDE  	Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, SATA II (HE103SJ)
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	50,37 € 
HV207LA5DE  	LiteOn iHAS124-19 schwarz SATA
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,70 € 
HVSE7HH6DE  	OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	79,90 € 
HVZPCDE  	Rechner - Zusammenbau
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	20,00 € 
Summe: 	851,38 €

Jetzt ist die Frage den oder den von Agando


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Naja, ich persönlich fühle mich immer besser, wenn ich selber was aussuchen kann   außerdem bestell ich oft bei hardwareverssand und hab da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hast Du denn mal nachgefroscht, ob die GRaka nicht laut ist?

wegen Gehäuse: je teurer, desto eher hast du dann besonders gute Kühlung. Kabelmanagement, Lüfterplätze, einfacheren Einbau von zb Festplatten usw. - das Asgard ist aber ein bewährtes preiswertes Gehäuse. Vlt bestell noch einen Gehäuselüfter 120mm zB von Scythe für 5-10€ dazu, so bis zu 1200 U/min. 

Beim Ram schau mal: es gibt bestimmt ein 8GB-Kit, das nur 32€ kostet. Für 36€ kriegst Du ja schon eines mit "besonderem" Kühler wie die Ripjaws von GSkill.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. September 2011)

also der cpu kühler ist auf jedenfall leiser aber ich hab noch 2 kritikpunkte:
das netzteil und die grafikkarte.
Thermaltake Berlin 630W 3€ teurer ist ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 und ich denke damit wirst du glücklicher.(ich vertrau dem berlinn nicht ganz, hab nirgendwo tests gefunden)
bei der grafikkarte würd ich zur GTX570 Phantom von Gainward greifen, die ist angenehm leise(ein gutes stück leiser als die von agando und auch leiser als die Sonic).


----------



## nonikel (16. September 2011)

Nochmals danke,

mit dem Ram tatsache gibt es ^^
Das Netzteil finde ich irgendwie nicht bei hardwareversand nur eins namens Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620 ich nehme mal das meintest du.
Das ist aber deutlich teurer und die Phantom ist leider auch teurer.
Die 770€ waren eigentlich schon so der Preis bei dem ich bleiben wollte.
Ich denke aber ich werde etwas von hardwareversand nehmen!
Ich schaue morgen nochmal genauer gehe jetzt erst mal off.
Meld mich morgen bestimmt wieder


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Das Problem allgemein bei Hardwareversand ist: wenn Du eine Graka aussucht, dann will die Seite ein Netzteil, das mind. so viel Watt hat, wie der Grakahersteller empfiehlt. Der wiederum übertreibt bewusst, damit selbst ein schlechtes, billiges Netzteil ausreicht. Denn viele Netzteile mit 500W, die aber nur 30€ kosten, sind effektiv schwächer als Markennetzteile mit nur 400W bei zB 50€. Für die GTX 570 würde sicher auch ein 500W-Netzteil zB von Corsair oder BeQuiet oder so reichen. Das Thermaltake wird aber auch o.k sein, bei dem Preis ist das sicher ähnlich gut wie andere Marken-Netzteile mit 500W, die ähnlich viel kosten. Ein "Billignetzteil" is das Thermaltake sicher nicht.


Was Du machen kannst: leg die Hardwareteile normal in den Warenkorb ohne Konfigurator und dann am Ende noch links unten im Menü bei "Service", da findest Du auch den Rechnerzusammenbau quasi als eigenes Produkt. Dann kannst Du auch Netzeile wählen, die Dir beim Konfigurator vlt vorenthalten werden. 

Wäre aber möglich, dass win7 dann nicht vorinstalliert wird, wenn Du es nicht per KOnfigurator dazunimmst, was aber nicht schlimm ist, da das recht einfach ist und auch viel schneller geht als bei XP oder vista.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. September 2011)

Also wenn du Garantie und Service und so brauchst, würde ich bei agando bestellen.
Aber wenn du den Pc selbst reparieren kannst wenn es Probleme gibt kaufe bei hardwareversand.de
Wenn du Garantie und den Service von agando bei harwareversand.de unter Service noch dazukaufst kostet das nämlich rund 100-150 euro mehr als
bei agando 
Also musst du dir überlegen ob dir das wichtig ist
Die Einzelteile sind bei hardwareversand schon deutlich billiger aber du hast auf das gesamte SYSTEM keine Garantie nur auf die Einzelteile


----------



## nonikel (17. September 2011)

Heißt das also wenn ein einzelenes Teil kaputt ist das ich das dann schon zurückschicken kann und ein neues erhalte oder wie?

EDIT: Hab mir grad die AGB durchgelesen da steht halt das übliche (Gesetzliche Gewährleistung bei Neuwahre 24 Monate)!


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

wenn eins der einzelteile kaputt ist schickst du es zurück, ist doch klar. es besteht zwar die gesetzliche gewährleistung(6 monate beweislast umkehr...) aber ich würde die teile gleich zum hersteller zurückschicken, denn etwas anderes macht HWV auch nicht und du bekommst mit sehr hoher warscheinlichkeit schnell ein neues teil zugeschickt.


----------



## nonikel (17. September 2011)

Ok,
was heißt 6 monate beweißlast umkehr?
Woher weiß ich denn wohin ich das Teil dann schicken muss einfach nach einem Nvidea Standort in Deutschland googlen oder wie?
Und noch ne frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Mainboards außer der das das eine einen eSATA 600 Anschluss hat?
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46920&agid=1601
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Da wäre noch was was mir aufgefallen ist!
Das Mainboard hat ja USB 3.0 aber das Gehäuse nicht!
Muss ich wenn ich jetzt USB 3.0 nutzen möchte ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen?
Wenn ich jetzt den Prozessor übertakten möchte schafft, dass das System oder nicht?

Hab nochmal was komisches gefunden!
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28152&agid=689&lb
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43088&agid=689&lb
Die billigere hat eine vista zertifizierung und die teurere hat ein windows 7 zertifizierung.
Ansonsten kein Unterschied. Kann ich dann auch die billigere (vista) nehmen oder muss ich da mit Problemen rechnen?

Ist das zusammenbauen von einem Pc eigentlich schwer? Weil des würde dann auch nochmal 20€ sparen und ich hätte was zu tun


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

also das PRO 3 SE ist einfach die abgespeckte version des PRO 3. greif lieber zum PRO 3, denn beim SE gibt es manchmal probleme mit uefi und oder hardwareerkennung.
naja du kannst die USB3 ports am I/O rear panel durchaus nutzen, nur halt die am frontpanel nicht, ob das ein kaufgrund für ein anderes gehäuse ist musst du wissen.
ja dein system ist übertaktbar.
die teurere ist für dauerbetrieb geeignet sieht man an dem Samsung SpinPoint F3R.
nein einen pc zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer, auf youtube gibts video tutorials und sonst ist im sticky ein tutorial in textform auf der PCGH seite verlinkt


----------



## nonikel (17. September 2011)

Ok danke dann nehm ich das ohne SE.
Also sind die USB 3.0 Ports dann hinten, wenn ja das ist für mich ok.
Werden die denn von hardwareversand automatisch eingebaut/verbunden oder müsste ich das dann machen?
Das es übertaktbar ist wusste ich, wollte nur wissen ob das von der Kühlung usw passt. Nicht das irgendwas zu heiß wird und kaputt geht!
Dauerbetrieb heißt dann so Server mäßig also rund um die Uhr oder wie?

Das mit dem selbst zusammen bauen halt ich mir mal offen mal sehen 

EDIT: So das wäre jetzt das System was ich kaufen würde 

Artikel-Nr. 	Artikel 	Verfügbarkeit 	Versandpreis
HV20I5K5DE  	Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	178,63 € 
HV1130RGDE  	ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	85,67 € 
HV30SC06DE  	Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	16,89 € 
HV20G325DE  	8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	32,63 € 
HV203NZUDE  	Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	31,61 € 
HVR630TCDE  	Thermaltake Berlin 630W
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	60,50 € 
HV1022XZDE  	Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic, 1280MB, PCI-Express
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	274,69 € 
HV1310F3DE  	Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	46,19 € 
HV207LA5DE  	LiteOn iHAS124-19 schwarz SATA
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	17,70 € 
HVSE7HH6DE  	OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	79,90 € 
HVZPCDE  	Rechner - Zusammenbau
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort verfügbar 	20,00 € 
Summe: 	844,41 €


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

jep die usb3 ports sind dann hinten, die sind schon am mainboard dran 
naja rekorde wirst du mit dem kühler nicht aufstellen, da könntest du dir z.b. die 20€ zusammebau sparen und einen Scythe Mugen II/III kaufen.
genau das heißt es.


----------



## nonikel (17. September 2011)

Ja dann ist ja alles super 

Der Mugen wird für mein System gar nicht angeboten!
Und so finde ich auf hardwareversand auch nur den mugen 3.
Wenn man das System zusammenbaut müssen doch dann irgendwelche Kabel zwischen mainboard und den usb ports sein. Sind die alle immer dabei oder wie ist das?


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. September 2011)

naja leg ihn halt extra in den warenkorb statt dem katana 
welche kabel meinst du? die usb ports sind fest hintem am mainboard dran, die ports für vorne sind etwas umständlich zu verkabeln, da würd ich mir das handbuch durchlesen oder ein tutorial anschauen, aber eigentlich kannst du nicht viel falsch machen(eigentlich...)


----------



## nonikel (17. September 2011)

Jo wenn ich den selbst zusammenbaue mach ichs dann so 

Ja die Kabel meinte ich (bisschen blöd ausgedrückt  ) werde mir dann mal ein paar Anleitungen durchlesen und dann entscheiden!
Meine Fragen sind jetzt alle geklärt.
Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## DeathSpank (17. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich stehe genauso wie nonikel vor der Überlegung mir den fuego 2650i7 zu kaufen.
Allerdings mit folgender Konfiguration:

-Intel Core i7 2600k overclocked @ 4,5GhZ
-Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Intel Z68
-Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
-8GB DDR3-1600 

für ingesamt 868€

Von den Leistungsdaten und vom Preis her gefällt mir die Kombo sehr gut. Auch, dass es drei Jahre Garantie und Service gibt falls mal was ist. 
Nur bin ich noch am zweifeln wg. der Übertaktung und der Lautstärke...
Ich will keine Höllenmaschine die es mir unmöglich macht z.B. in Ruhe einen Film zu schauen oder ein Buch zu lesen während der PC an ist. Tieffrequentes Hintergrundrauschen ist kein Problem und beim Zocken ist mir die Lautstärke eh egal...

Was sagt ihr zu der Übertaktung in Kombination mit dem Arctic Cooling Freezer 13?

Gruß


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. September 2011)

sicher nicht so toll, der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 ist doch ein kühler, der nicht aufs übertakten ausgelegt ist, sollte der i7 gleich mit 4,5GHz kommen kannst du dich auf was einstellen und zwar temperatur und lautstärketechnisch, obwohl die lautstärke trotzdem um längen besser ist als mit dem boxed kühler. würde hier leiber zu nem stärkeren kühler ala Scythe Mugen II/III greifen.


----------



## DeathSpank (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Antwort.

Ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig bei Hardwareversand mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen herumjongliert und dabei ist folgendes herausgekommen:

-Intel Core i5 2500k
-AsRock Z68 Pro3
-8GB Kit Kingston HyperX Blu 
-MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
-CM Storm Enforcer
-be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W
-Scythe Mugen 3
-ASUS DVD-Brenner
-WD Caviar Blue 1GB SATA3
-12 Monate Pick&Return Service
-Rechner-Zusammenbau

macht zusammen 885,19€
Was hälst du von dieser Konfiguration?

-Ich habe die Teile jetzt einfach alle in den Warenkorb gelegt und Rechner-Zusammenbau dazugewählt. 
-Das Einzeige was mich stört ist, dass ich nun keinen Pick-Up und Return Service dazu wählen kann...

-Lohnt sich der Belastungstest für 50€?


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. September 2011)

beim RAM könnte man noch ca 10€ sparen, wenn du auf den markennamen kingston hyperx blu verzichtest.
von den twin frozr würde ich abstand nehmen wegen fehlender spawa kühler, ob das bei der III serie auch noch so ist, kann ich leider gerade nicht sagen, eine sehr gute jarte in diesem bereich wäre die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom sogar etwas billiger und mit hervorragender kühlung  
sonst siehts ganz gut aus.
ganz ehrlich spar dir das geld für pick up service und belastungstest...


----------



## DeathSpank (18. September 2011)

Ok dann werde ich wohl die Phanton nehmen, ist zwar nur 3€ billiger gegenüber der MSI Twin Frozr aber das Kühlkonzept sieht mir symphatischer aus ;D Ansonsten scheinen sich die beiden ja nicht viel zu geben.
Vielen Dank!


----------

